# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  PPPoE me Albtelekom

## helios

Më duhet të di cilat janë të dhënat (parametrat) për të konfiguruar një modem ADSL (D-Link) me linjën e Albtelekomit këtu në Shqipëri. 

Nëse ju duhen më tepër info më thoni. 

P.S. Nuk po arrij t'a hap dot atnet.com.al për ndonjë info të mundshme... :i ngrysur:

----------


## helios

http://www.atnet.al:81/index.php?opt...id=9&Itemid=11

Kanë që vjet në verë që nuk japin informacione!!! Ka më të papërgjegjshëm se ne shqiptarët? Vë bast që rrinë shumicën e kohës në kafen poshtë...

----------


## White_Wolf

Ke dhe ketu dicka qe shkruan per ADSL dhe per sherbimet e ndryshme nga Albtelecom.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=47771

----------


## qoska

Supozimi eshte se do te blesh modemin nga Albtelekomi me te cilin do te japin nje CD qe sherben vetem per windows dhe ajo jo me instruksionet e duhura, por ndodh qe nuk kane as modema!

Nese keni nje aparat tjeter ADSL duhet te konfiguroni VPI dhe VCI qe jane ne vlerat 8 dhe 35 respektivisht dhe te lini bosh "username" dhe "password", nuk i perdor per momentin Albtelekomi.

Per ata qe duan te krijojne nje router ne *nix me modemin e Albteecomit qe eshte nje "SpeedTouch USB modem" po i jap rrugen se cfare duhet te perdorin.

Shkarkoni kete paketen  ketu.
Per ata qe jane ne BSD mjafton vetem:
*cd /usr/ports/net/pppoa && make install clean*
_(kujdes ne version 6.0 te FreeBSD mund te japi crash te sistemit, nese nuk beni dot "upgrade" me njoftoni qe t'ju jap nje patch per kete pune)_

Tek kjo faqe do te gjeni dhe linkun per te shkarkuar "firmware". Une po e jap adresen se nga ta shkarkoni "firmware" qe e kam provuar te punoje *ketu* pasi ai ne paketen e faqes nganjehere s'eshte i duhuri per efekt te versioneve te ndryshme.

Ata ne Debian dhe disa versione te tjera te Linux e kane me te thjeshte punen mjafton te ekzekutojne skriptet e paketes megjithese nganjehere nuk punojne sic duhet dhe ato qe do shkruaj me poshte do tu vlejne dhe ju.


Ne FreeBSD e para gje qe duhet te beni eshte te modifioni */etc/usbd.conf* dhe te shtoni rreshtat


```
#speedtouch
device "THOMPSON Speed Touch 330"
        devname ugen[0-9]+
        vendor  0x06b9
        product 0x4061
        attach "/usr/local/sbin/modem_run -f /usr/local/libdata/ZZZL_3.012"
```

Sic e shikoni komanda e kerkon skedarin e dekompresusr  ne /usr/local/libdata sic tregohet dhe me poshte. Po te doni ndryshoni vendndodhje.

pastaj krijoni nje skedar ne */etc/ppp/ppp.conf* me kete permbajtje:


```
default:
 ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)
 set log Phase Chat IPCP CCP tun command
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
#######################################3
## kjo nuk eshte se duhet por mbajeni se si dihet mbase Albtelekom ndryshon ## mendje dhe e kthen ne pppoa te gjithe infrastrukturen!
###########################################33
adsl:
 set device !"/usr/local/sbin/pppoa2 -vpi 8 -vci 35 -v 1 -d /dev/ugen0"
 accept chap
 set speed sync
 set timeout 0
 enable lqr
 set lqrperiod 5
 set redial 15 10000
 set dial ""
 add default HISADDR
 enable dns
##############################################
pppoe:
 resolv readonly
# shell !"/usr/local/sbin/pppoa2 -b -vpi 8 -vci 35 -v 1 -d /dev/ugen0"
 set device PPPoE:tap0
 set speed sync
 set timeout 0
 set redial 15 10000
# enable chap81
 set dial ""
 set login
 disable ipv6cp
 add default HISADDR
 enable dns
```

pastaj krijoni nje skdear ne */usr/local/etc/rc.d* me emrin adsl.sh dhe jepini te drejta ekzekutimi nga "root" me komanden "*chmod 0555 /usr/local/etc/rc.d/adsl.sh*. Kini parasysh qe nje skript i tille mund te instalohet dhe nga vete "porta", ne kete rast beni ndryshimet e duhura duke e krahasuar me keto.

brenda skedarit vendosni keto rreshta:


```
#!/bin/sh

ISP=pppoe
MODE=ddial
PREFIX=/usr/local

PATH="$PATH:$PREFIX/sbin"

case $1 in
  start)
         /usr/sbin/daemon /usr/local/sbin/pppoa2 -b -vpi 8 -vci 35 -d /dev/ugen0 \
         && ppp -$MODE $ISP && sleep 5 \
###########################
## Kjo pjesa ketu duhet te pershtatet nese perdorni ipfw
         && /sbin/pfctl -e && /sbin/pfctl -F all -f /etc/pf_conf \
#############################
## Edhe kjo mund te mos duhet nese nuk perdorni nje "DNS cache server"
         && echo -n ' ppp started' && /etc/rc.d/named restart \
###############################
## Edhe kjo mund temos duhet nese nuk sinkronizoni oren me ane te NTP
         && /etc/rc.d/ntpdate start
        ;;
  stop)
        killall modem_run
        killall ppp
        ;;
  *)
        echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop}"
        exit 1
esac
```

pastaj ne */etc/rc.conf* shtoni rreshtat:
usbd_enable="YES"
adsl_enable="YES" ### Per te vemendeshmit. Kjo edhe mund te mos duhet pasi                      scripti adsl.sh nuk eshte sipas specifikave per rc skriptet :P.

Ristartoni FreeBSD dhe do te keni lidhjen ADSL ne routerin tuaj gati per ta shperndare ne rrjet.
E njejta procdeure eshte dhe per OpenBSD dhe NetBSD vetem komanda qe gjendet ne /etc/usbd.conf me siper mund ta vendsoni direkte tek adsl.sh bashke me nje sleep 20(prit 20sec) dhe tek /etc/rc.conf nuk ju nevojitet pjesa "_enable".

Ne menyre te njejte kjo vlen edhe per pfsense.com kurse per m0n0wall.ch duhet te jeni pak me eksperta pasi duhet te instaloni paketen para se ta instaloni m0n0 po e quaj paksa "offline".
Nese ka te interesuar per keto dy te fundit me thoni qe t'ju jap hapat e duhur.
Me te mira.

P.S. Se si te aktivizoni NAT ne Linux ose *BSD keni tutoriale me tonelata ne internet. Per BSD kerkoni ne forum se eshte nje link tek nje tutorial shqip per kete pune. Ose vizitoni albabsd.org.

----------


## Njuton

Karakteristikat ATM jane: VPI/VCI = 8/35
Karakteristikat PPPoE: 
per IP STATIKE PUBLIKE Username/Password = nr_i_telefonit/1per IP PUBLIKE SHARE(dinamike) s'ka rendesi username/password
DNS 1 217.24.241.205
DNS 2 217.24.241.206

----------


## Njuton

> Karakteristikat ATM jane: VPI/VCI = 8/35
> Karakteristikat PPPoE: 
> per IP STATIKE PUBLIKE Username/Password = nr_i_telefonit/1per IP PUBLIKE SHARE(dinamike) s'ka rendesi username/password
> DNS 1 217.24.241.205
> DNS 2 217.24.241.206


Karakteristikat ATM jane VPI/VCI = 8/35
Karakteristikat PPPoE:
Per IP STATIKE PUBLIKE Username/Password = nr_i_telefonit/1Per IP PUBLIKE SHARE(dinamike) Username/Pasword = nr_i_telefonit/1dns 
217.24.240.4
217.24.240.3
217.24.241.205
217.24.241.206
etj.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Karakteristikat ATM jane VPI/VCI = 8/35
> Karakteristikat PPPoE:
> Per IP STATIKE PUBLIKE Username/Password = nr_i_telefonit/1Per IP PUBLIKE SHARE(dinamike) Username/Pasword = nr_i_telefonit/1dns 
> 217.24.240.4
> 217.24.240.3
> 217.24.241.205
> 217.24.241.206
> etj.



Keto  


> etj


 cilat jane?

----------


## Njuton

dns - domain name server, sistemi kompjuteritk i perkthimit te emrave ne adresa, numratori i internetit, ka shume. etj, d.t.th se mund te perdoresh 
Open DNS
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Google Public DNS
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
etj.
Punonjesit e firmave ISP(ofrues te internetit) i dime ma mire, sidomos perdorimin praktik te tyre.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me nje fjale ti preferon me mire te perdoresh openDNS apo GPDNS se sa te perdoresh DNS e ISP tende ?

----------


## Njuton

sipas shpjegimeve te OpenDNS, dns te tyre kane shume perparesi.

----------


## don lico

Bleva nje TP-Link Modem-Ruter wirles per kete pune por spo ja bej dot konfigurimin di dikush te me ndihmoje eshte vetem per ADSL qe ta sjell albtelekomi. Kontraten e linjes e kam me kete 4096\768 kb/s.

----------


## Leonso

Çeshte VPI/VCI KUSH TE KETE KOHE

----------


## Njuton

VPI dhe VCI jane dy parametra te protokollit ATM.
Ndersa ATM eshte nje protokoll per transmetimin e sinjalit ne rrjete me shtrirje te gjere(WAM)
Ne linjat ADSL, zbatohet protokolli ATM.
Duke i renditur protokollet e komunikimit sipas stives(protocol strack)kemi PPP mbi Ethernet mbi ATM mbi ADSL.

A thua kam bere ndonje shpjegim, apo jo?

----------

